# Friday 13th, PPB



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Not sure where/when we're attacking PPB as yet, but Squidder and myself are having a crack this black cat Friday if anyone's keen. The more the merrier :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

What sorta time Poddy?

I have to work friday, but might manage an early AM or late arvo session.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Im keen to meet up with team Mango & others. Keep posting details. AM/pm fine with me.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Not real sure yet Tim...see what the conditions yield. We'll stick some more details up when decisions are made. Hiya Squizzy, be good to have ya join us. :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll keep an eye out then.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

weathers looking reel good for a friday fish ... will have to be an early pre-work session for me.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, you gonna be late for work again Tony


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

if the fish are biting ... :twisted:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

ok guys the weather is looking slendiferous, Melbourne is certainly the place to be squidder. Lets make some decisions today as where to launch. Im with y-knot for an early kick off but concede that I will be late for work :lol: Our modus operandi, catch lots of fish take lots of pics and take out this months comp....and maybe fundas photo prize to boot. For me Ricketts point to rosebud will do, Im in Frankston and travel isnt a problem so I will be guided by where the rest of the group feel the best fishing is whilst considering a good central spot. But Im sure we would all drive where ever we had to, to get amoungst it....and we will


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

spoke to the misses last nite regarding fishing on friday and she dropped the BOMBSHELL "im starting to feeling like a KAYAK-WIDOW" :shock:

How the heck do you respond to such a comment... i began to :lol: but i dont think that was the best response :roll: so im not a definite at this stage ...


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

G day fisho-da-paddlo's, conditions are dictating an arvo/evening at Ricketts (Beau Yacht Club launch 1pm...off water on dark...bring $7 gold to feed the meter dragon). Squid and pinkies about, hope to see ya there :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Gah, no can do, might check out the noodies an the early am instead.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Im up for a nudies aswell Tim, I will keep an eyeout for the new light. Would like to try Ricketts but Ive got a bit of work on atm and goin missing in the arvo might not be possible.....but u never know! I would like to catch up with poddy & the team. 
Last time I was at sunnyside lots of jumping and splashing about so Im going armed with some poppers aswell. Me & scotty should be there around 5.30 to 6.00am


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Good stuff squizz, I'm likely ~6.00am and will be straight out from the carpark, at least to start with.

I've a score to settle there with a big pink mongrel.

Good luck with the Point peeps, if I manage to shirk my responsibilitoes I'll look in on you lot as well.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> spoke to the misses last nite regarding fishing on Friday and she dropped the BOMBSHELL "I'm starting to feeling like a KAYAK-WIDOW" :shock:
> 
> How the heck do you respond to such a comment... i began to :lol: but i don't think that was the best response :roll: so i'm not a definite at this stage ...


Speak to her about fishing after you go. Poddy might help out here, but there's an old saying that goes something like this "best to act first and beg forgiveness than to ask before and be denied!"

C'mon Y-Knot she is being unreasonable you have been away at Mulwala for days then 10 hours of ppb :lol: , mmm after all we are homosapiens, hunter gatherers, providers for friends and family, does she think this is fun hunting fish all day, its hard work :lol: 
Hope to catch up soon. Its our turn to catch some fish!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

man 'o man Squizz, if i can convince my sweetness i love HER more than the KAYAK i will join you there at sunnyside for a pre-work session. l'll post later tonight if i will or wont make it :wink:

...CONDITIONS LOOK OUTSTANDING... 8)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, it's easier to get forgiveness than permission


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Bring her with ya Tony, if you offer and she refuses can't see how she could logically lay the guilt smackdown.

Not that logic has anything to do with it


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

hey y-knot this is just between you me and the fence post, I tried the same but its a tough job, I told my misses I loved her more than my kayak, and she replied, "well stop looking out the window at the bloody thing when you say it, and can you stop carrying that paddle around with you everywhere."

I really meant it, I really did honest, I do errr love her...what time at sunnyside tim, 6 sounds good.....now what were we talking about....kayaks thats right. yeah i love my kayak...ooops its ok she didnt hear :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

[quote , I told my misses I loved her more than my kayak, and she replied, "well stop looking out the window at the bloody thing when you say it, and can you stop carrying that paddle around with you everywhere."

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Been black flagged, will do my best for tomorrow, but it's looking 50/50.

Heh, need a waterproof phone case, wireless net and a waterproof lappy, if i had them I could conduct the morning's business from my mobile aquatic office.

Theres a thought.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

waterproof phone case - Whitworths sell them
wireless net - Telstra Next G should cover you
waterproof lappy - Look at the Toughbooks (Panasonic I think). They'll be fine

Just to help you out of course Tim


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Cheers mate.

Think I can get em hooked up before 5:45am tomorra :mrgreen:

Maybe a blackberry in a waterproof bag would be enough, don't need more than email and a few documents to get me through most mornings.

hmmm........


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Black flagged again.

Will send you an SMS if i manage to get out in the morning Squizz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd love to, I really would, but my own projects aside, I;ve barely done an honest day's work in the last 3 months, so I better keep my head down tomorrow. I'll be looking for some action on the weekend though.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck to those floating a Sunnyside tide. Re old sayings and kayak fishing widows it's unfortunate the only verse which seems to apply is "love is a dish best served cold". Whoever made kayak fishing widows exempt from global warming needs a kick up the arse IMHO :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Hope ya made it out Squizzy, more importantly, hope you can find shore again in the fog.


----------

